# Hilton Head Food Shopping - Steaks?



## SueDonJ (May 12, 2010)

We like the Piggly-Wiggly and Walmart for basics and Fresh Market for those little extra sides, but we've yet to find a good steak for throwing on the grill.  So, where do you all find your best cuts?  On the island?  Off-island?

thanks,


----------



## vkhome (May 13, 2010)

We buy most are steaks at Sam's Club - they are cheaper and tasty.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 13, 2010)

We have gotten ours at Fresh Market.  If you are driving could get them from Omaha Steak and bring them along in a cooler.


----------



## Jan&Ern (May 19, 2010)

*Fresh Market - definitely*

We always make one special meal at home on HHI when we're visiting and when we do, we go to the Fresh Market and get their filet mignon. It simply can't be beat and is so tender it will melt in your mouth. Often, that cut will be on sale but ask the butcher for the most tender meat and you can't go wrong. I love Fresh Market so check it out.


----------



## Bucky (May 20, 2010)

Fresh Market.  Hands down the best.


----------



## pedro47 (May 20, 2010)

Bucky said:


> Fresh Market.  Hands down the best.



One more vote for "Fresh Market,"  their meats are outstanding !!!


----------



## travelguy (May 20, 2010)

Yep, Fresh Market.  I was there last night and the steaks looked GREAT!


----------



## laurac260 (May 23, 2010)

Please share where Fresh Market is on HHI.  I assume  they have organic beef, hopefully grass fed?  

I have never been to one, but I thought they were all bought out by Whole Foods, or am I thinking of another chain?


----------



## laurac260 (May 23, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> We like the Piggly-Wiggly and Walmart for basics and Fresh Market for those little extra sides, but we've yet to find a good steak for throwing on the grill.  So, where do you all find your best cuts?  On the island?  Off-island?
> 
> thanks,



Sue, you prefer  Piggly to Publix?  Just wondering why?


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 24, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> Please share where Fresh Market is on HHI.  I assume  they have organic beef, hopefully grass fed?
> 
> I have never been to one, but I thought they were all bought out by Whole Foods, or am I thinking of another chain?



Whole Foods bought out Wild Oats. 

We have a Fresh Market, they do have organic meats, not sure if they are grass fed only though. I only go in there every so often, since we have a couple of locally owned stores that are in the same category as FM.


----------



## cissy (May 24, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> Please share where Fresh Market is on HHI.  I assume  they have organic beef, hopefully grass fed?
> 
> I have never been to one, but I thought they were all bought out by Whole Foods, or am I thinking of another chain?
> 
> On the right side of hwy 278 heading towards Sea Pines, about 1/2 way between Shelter Cove and the Sea Pines Circle


----------



## laurac260 (May 25, 2010)

cissy said:


> laurac260 said:
> 
> 
> > Please share where Fresh Market is on HHI.  I assume  they have organic beef, hopefully grass fed?
> ...


----------



## laurac260 (May 25, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> Whole Foods bought out Wild Oats.
> 
> We have a Fresh Market, they do have organic meats, not sure if they are grass fed only though. I only go in there every so often, since we have a couple of locally owned stores that are in the same category as FM.



ah yes, Wild Oats!  How soon I forget, especially considering I think I liked Wild Oats better than WF.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 1, 2010)

We're here into our second week now and ended up bringing steaks with us since we drove down.  One of my sisters who was here last week works for a meat/fish distributor company, she got a sirloin strip and we froze it for the ride.  Took a couple days to defrost and then we put it on the grill.  Mmmmm.

Stopped into Fresh Market and took a better look around, we'll definitely keep this on our list for the trips when we fly down.

Laura, we like Piggly Wiggly's produce and chicken better than Publix.  Plus PW has a good bakery right at the front of the store.     If anyone's looking for a good dessert, buy the gigantic fudge brownies with mini choco chips on top of them and a gallon of vanilla ice cream.  Slice the brownies into thirds (still a good portion for one) and microwave for 30 seconds, top with a scoop of ice cream.  I've had this two nights in a row now and will probably have another tonight.  Fudgy and Warm and Delicious!  It's a good thing our favorite bakery back home doesn't sell these!

Thanks for the help, all.


----------

